# Morphing out set-up



## kj (Jan 15, 2006)

Can people post pictures of there moving out containers please, thank you


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There are quite a few threads regarding this - if you do a search you will find a lot of good info, but here are pics of how I do it.


















Containers are sterilite shoebox-sized. I use PVC spacers to support the plastic hobby/craft mesh, and then in the land area put sphagnum and leaf litter.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

I'm working on a patent for this method, but people are free to copy until the paperwork is finalized. :wink:


----------



## DaRkOmEn (Aug 23, 2005)

LMAO! Nice one Josh


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

I will be doing something similar to Josh. I'm not sure I will do that exactly because it looks sort of precarious, but I do have tads in a cup like that. Perhaps I will at least put them over into a larger container and sit them like that so that if they were to tip over they wouldn't fall and roll. I have kids and indoor pets.


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

Ours is very similar to Oz's set-up. We use the same size container, but we just put something under it to tilt it instead of siliconing the crate into it. There is a little taiwan moss in the water and some pothos out of the water. I don't have any pictures right now. Maybe I will take some when we get back from IAD.


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Hi heres mine, kinda like Oz's.









I put some leca or hydroton at one end and lay a piece of screen over held own by some gravel, then dump a springtail culture over some spagnum, put a clipping of pothos and I add tads.


----------

